# Ideas to make big hourglass



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

You could use two 2-liter soda bottles, with the labels removed of course. Attach them neck-to-neck and afix them to some sort of stand and voila!

Safer than glass at least.


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

For the outside case of the hourglass you could use the plans for the skeleton in a cage (round) and instead of putting all the bars in you could just put four at the corners. That would probably work well with the pop bottle idea.

skelly in a round cage plans:http://anatomical.com/barticle.asp?AI=59&CAT_NBR=8&SUB_CAT_NBR=0


----------



## Lil (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks. I did think of the soda bottles, but will need to come up with an idea so the sand doesn't pour through so fast. I was hoping to use this as a timer at the start of our trail so the gatekeepers can space the guests. I will probably just have to experiment with the sand pouring through.
Lil


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Maybe put some sort of filter between the soda bottles to slow the sand down?


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

you could probably make a home made collander just the size of the opening or make a funnel of some sort to slow it down...?


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

Personally, I'd take a couple of 2000ml Volumetric Flasks, cut the necks off (CAREFULLY...etch then break...burnish with a propane torch) and epoxy them on top of each other. To regulate the flow, I'd use sculpy to create an orafice of the correct size to get the time you want.

(Note: this would be cheap for me as I have access to unused lab equipment (comes in handy for mad scientist set-ups). You can find volumetrics on e-bay, but they are pricey. I wouldn't use anything smaller than 1000mls).


----------



## ttmartino (Oct 3, 2019)

you could put a small piece of cardboard between the two bottles and poke a hole so it slows down the flow


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

A couple of Chianti bottles, the kind that come in the raffia jacket. They have a nice shape to them. You don't necessarily have to cut the necks off, if you don't mind something cartoonishly elongated.


----------

